# Water pressure



## Pecker265 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, I have a Gaggia new baby six. I've purchased this second hand(pristine condition) on ebay approximately 4 weeks ago. Worked great until yesterday. The first symptom is slow water delivery at the cup. I have cleaned all parts the water passes through and I have run recommended descalers through the system, to no avail. The second symptom is a drop in sound volume (from the pump I assume) after 3 to 4 seconds from pressing the start button. can anyone suggest a solution.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Pecker265 (Apr 2, 2012)

Many thanks Mark, all sorted and working again. Mick


----------

